# Mobile Alabama lost GSD



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Lost German shepherd found in backyard along with a chocolate lab, don't know sex of dog but was found with a pet safe collar on, it was placed inside my parents locked backyard, so intentionally placed there. They took them to the vet and they are not microchipped, they are taking it to a shelter if no one can take these 2 dogs, mobile has mostly only kill shelters, please help these 2


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

nice looking dogs.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Is there a Lost Pets of Mobile Facebook page? If so, it's worth posting in case they were stolen and then abandoned by the thief. 

If they're going to a shelter, you might consider contacting the Mobile SPCA (they claim to be "no kill").

The following GSRs are also listed as serving Alabama:

Helping Shepherds of Every Color
 Email: *[email protected]* 


German Shepherd Rescue of Central Alabama
Email: [email protected]


I.R.A. German Shepherd Rescue
Email: [email protected]


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'd post "found" notices around - even consider Craig's list found section.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

The owner of the dogs were found,


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Thewretched said:


> The owner of the dogs were found,


Do you know how the dogs ended up in your moms yard? Were they taken from the owners?


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

The 2 dogs were hated by an electric fence, they said the batteries must have died on the transmitters. For getting into the backyard, my parents have a dog that looks somewhat like a lab from 30yards away, and we often visit with our GSD, so when a neighbor saw the 2, they thought it was theirs and put them in their backyard


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Good ending!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Thewretched said:


> The 2 dogs were hated by an electric fence, they said the batteries must have died on the transmitters. For getting into the backyard, my parents have a dog that looks somewhat like a lab from 30yards away, and we often visit with our GSD, so when a neighbor saw the 2, they thought it was theirs and put them in their backyard


Kind of thought that might be the case. Just returned a black GSD to a neighbor at the end of our block. Thought about just putting it back in their yard, but I wasn't 100% sure it was theirs, luckily someone was home to claim him.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Thewretched said:


> The 2 dogs were hated by an electric fence, they said the batteries must have died on the transmitters. For getting into the backyard, my parents have a dog that looks somewhat like a lab from 30yards away, and we often visit with our GSD, so when a neighbor saw the 2, they thought it was theirs and put them in their backyard


i came home once to find a gsd in my dog pen. put there by well meaning AC control worker who thought he belonged to us. wasn't ours, got along with our 2 so kept over night and called ac in the am. the frantic owner was at ac when i called. all were happy when all was figured out.


----------

